# First Container Vessel to unload in Uk



## Jim Mclaughlin (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks like a conversion job.
Cant quite make out her name.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-business-36228712

Jim


----------



## howardang (Aug 3, 2008)

Jim Mclaughlin said:


> Looks like a conversion job.
> Cant quite make out her name.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-business-36228712
> ...


This article from Seabreezes mentions this class of vessel which seem to have been a conversion from milartary ships.

http://www.seabreezes.co.im/index.php?option=com_content&id=501:sea-land-container-ships&Itemid=60


In the mid 1960's I sailed on a Cunard cargo vessel - Scythia - which had facilities to carry containers on deck. On each side of the main deck railway lines were installed and containers were loaded by the ships jumbo derrick onto bogies which ran on the rails. This allowed the containers to be moved along by winch to make room for the next one. I can't remember exactly but I think that we could load around around 10 or so on each side.

Scythia with Containers on deck http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/238301/title/scythia/cat/510

I think one or two other ships in the fleet were similarly fitted, and then shortly afterwards Cunard built the Atlantic Causeway & Atlantic Conveyor as full blown RoRo, LoLo containerships. I served on Causeway for about three years.

Howard Anguish


----------



## DHendrickson (Dec 29, 2013)

The Fairland, one of six C2-S-E1 freighters rebuilt in by the Pan-Atlantic SS Corp (later Sea-Land Service) in 1957-58 was the first containership to sail from the USA to Europe. There were five sisters, i.e. Gateway City, Azalea City, Raphael Semmes, Bienville, and Beauregard. Each could carry 226 boxes. All were built by the Gulf Shipbuilding Corp yard in Chickasaw, Alabama and originally owned by the Waterman Steamship Corporation.


----------

